# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الرجيم والرشاقة >  عشرون دقيقة وتصبحي رشيقة

## mylife079

تجد معظم السيدات أعذار لعدم ممارسة الرياضة منها ضيق الوقت والإنشغال أو عدم القدرة على الذهاب لنادي رياضي وعدم توفر أجهزة رياضية في المنزل،ولكن كل هذه الذرائع تبددت اليوم بعد انتشار برامج الرياضة المنزلية التي لاتحتاج إلا لدقائق يومية من وقتك بينما يكون مفعولها ممتاز ونتائجها مرضية. وسوف نقدم لكم برنامج للرياضة المنزلية لايتعدى 20 دقيقة ويساعد على شد العضلات وحرق الدهون وتحريك الدورة الدموية. 
النقطة الأساسية في هذا البرنامج هي إبقاء الجسم في حالة حركة متواصلة طوال مدة التمرين لذا يجب أن لاتكون هناك فترات توقف تام عند الإنتقال من تمرين لآخر. 
 

1) التسخين والإحماء 

!قبل البدء بالتمرين لابد من القيام بعملية تسخين على سبيل المثال الركض أو المشي في مكانك على الأقل لمدة دقيقتين حتى يصبح الجسم في حالة نشاط واستعداد لأداء التمارين.


2) التمرين الأول لعضلات الصدر والكتف،المدة دقيقة واحدة. 

في بداية الأمر سوف تجدين هذا التمرين صعب لكن مع مرور الوقت سوف يصبح من ضمن روتينك اليومي البسيط... عي ركبتيك على الأرض وارفعي الساقين للأعلى واحداهما ملتفة على الأخرى لتكون وضعيتك أكثر ثباتاً،أما الكفين فيتم وضعهن على الأرض بمستوى الكتفين،ثم اعتماداً على الذراعين تبدأين بدفع جسدك إلى الأعلى يستقيم ذراعك ثم بإنثنائه تهبطين بجسدك بإتجاه الأرض مع المحافظة على الظهر في حالة استقامة وتركيز الإعتماد في الحركة على عضلات الذراع فقط.كرري العملية لمدة دقيقة واحدة. 


3) التمرين الثاني لأسفل الظهر,المدة دقيقة واحدة. 

استلقِ على بطنك بشكل مستقيم ويديك وساقيك مفرودتان،ثم ارفعي ذراعك الأيمن وساقك الأيسر في نفس الوقت إلى أعلى قدر المستطاع إلى أن تشعري بضغط خفيف أسفل ظهرك عندها حافظي على هذه الوضعية 5 ثوان ثم عودة إلى وضعية البداية وتكرير العملية على الجانب الآخر وهكذا لمدة دقيقة. 


4) للمحافظة على لياقتك

مارسي الركض في مكانك لمدة دقيقة ثم عودة مرة أخرى إلى التمارين. 


5) التمرين الرابع للفخذين والساقين، مدته دقيقتين. 

وضعية البداية تكون بالوقوف بإستقامة وتثبيت اليدين على الوركين،ثم يتم ابعاد الرجل اليسرى إلى الوراء قدر المستطاع مع الحفاظ على استقامتها دون ثني الركبة إلى الوصول لأقصى حد ممكن عندها تبدأين بثني الركبة حتى تقترب من الأرض وتلقائياً ستجدين أن القدم اليمني قد انثنت أمامك بمقدار 90 درجة وحاولي أن لايتعدى مستوى الركبة اليمنى مشط القدم..ثم قفي مرة أخرى وكرري العملية على كل جانب من 10إلى 15 مرة لمدة دقيقتين. 


6) التمرين الخامس للساقين، مدته دقيقتين. 

ضعي مشط القدم اليسرى على حافة الدرج ولتكن الرجل اليمنى ملتفة على اليسرى للتركيز على قدم واحدة فقط وثبتي يديك على الدرابزين أو على الحائط للتوازن ثم ابدأي برفع جسدك إلى أعلى اعتماداً على مشط القدم المثبت على الدرج إلى أقصى حد ثم اهبطي إلى مابعد مستوى ارتفاع الدرج بقليل وكرري هذه العملية من 12 إلى 20 مرة. 


7) التمرين السادس لعضلات الذراعين والكتف، مدته دقيقتين. 

الوقوف بظهر مستقيم ووضع اليد اليمنى على الورك بينما يدك اليسرى تحمل أثقال خفيفة أو قارورة مياه صغيرة وتبدأين برفع ذراعك بشكل مستقيم إلى جانبك حتى يصبح كف اليد الذي يحمل الأثقال بمستوى الكتف وموازاة الأرض،حافظي على هذه الوضعية لثانيتين ثم أعيدي ذراعك إلى الى الأسفل بجانب جسدك وكرري العملية على الجانبين 20 مرة لمدة دقيقتين.

----------


## دليلة

مشكور محمد س انا بدي اسمن :Eh S(2):

----------


## باريسيا

اكتييييييييييير ممتاز بس متعب اكتير 
ايه بالبدايه بيوكع كل الجسم 

بس بنجرب ليش لا 

الي بده الصحه والجمال بيتحمل 



يسلم ايدك محمد على الطرح الجميل بانتظار جديدك وابداعك

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دليلة  
_مشكور محمد س انا بدي اسمن_


 كاس حليب مع ملعقة حلبه باسبوع بتنصحي 

بس مش حلو  :Eh S(2):  النصاح

----------


## المتميزة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
يسلمو محمد

----------


## saousana

شكرا محمد

----------


## غسان

_20 دقيقه باليوم ولا بالشهر_ 

_شكرا محمد_

----------


## زهره التوليب

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور جميعاااااااا

----------


## دليلة

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دليلة  
> _مشكور محمد س انا بدي اسمن_
> 
> 
>  كاس حليب مع ملعقة حلبه باسبوع بتنصحي 
> 
> بس مش حلو  النصاح


حلبة ياااااااااع خلاص مابدي انصح مشكورة

----------


## mylife079

شكرا باريسيا على التوضيح والاهتمام 

وشكرا كمان مرة على المرور دليلة

----------


## منيرة الظلام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دمعة فرح

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## mylife079

*شكرًا على المرور*

----------


## تهاني الام

شكرا عالتمرين احنا بتمرن 1\2 ساعه باليوم ومو نافع لانه مافي استمرار :SnipeR (28):

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور تهاني

----------


## feryal

ميرسي كتير حموده :Bl (12):

----------


## بياض الثلج

ميرسي بكو  :SnipeR (48):

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور جميعاً

----------


## anoucha

كتير نايس

----------


## mylife079

شكرا انوشا على المرور

----------


## الطاكه

يسلموووووووو عالموضوع الحلو المفيد

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور

----------

